# HT subwoofer....unpowered



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm looking for an unpowered 12" subwoofer system....preferably all inclusive...

If it's got a passive, that is OK, i will disconnect that....


power is coming from a Dayton AP150, which will be bridged, hopefully at 8 ohms for 150RMS.....i would consider going down to 6 ohms, but 4 ohms is a definite no...



-unpowered subwoofer system
-all inclusive (minus amplifier)
-vented preferably
-12" subwoofer
-under $150



so, if anyone has any suggestions, leave them here


----------



## vecc205 (Nov 18, 2007)

How about a 12" Dayton Reference?

Parts Expressayton RSS315HF-8 12" Reference HF Subwoofer 8 Ohm

I'd say if your looking for great sound quality in this price range you couldn't find a better sub imho. You would just have to build the box or buy one so the price may go a little over your budget.


----------

